# ME0709 Shipping Damage?



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I got one like that too. They packed mine in newspaper. Very thoughtful. 

The only thing you have to watch out for is the aluminum parts of the motor. They tend to crack very easily when hit (most of them are cast aluminum). Examine it carefully under a good light to make sure there are no cracks on the aluminum case.

It's nearly impossible for the shaft to have any major damaged because they are usually hardened. The only thing that usually gets damaged is the terminals and the aluminum parts. Thankfully, your motor has somewhat recessed terminals.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

OK. Thanks for the advise. I will check those.


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankfully no visible damage to cast aluminum body nor the posts. The shaft looks ok also. I cannot tell if there is any damage to the shaft bearing from impact damage. Motor turns ok, so I am assuming that the bearing is ok. Any other way to check for bearing damage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

It is a tough cookie so don't assume it's bad. Sounds like you WANT it to be bad. Odd. Sounds like its working fine. Most bearings will squeal real loud if they are dry or bad. Clunking or grinding is another indication. Wobbling shaft. You'd need a gauge to check runout while running. I have a micrometer for that purpose. 

And of course the visual checks. Check every nook and cranny. Some cracking can come later after use if the case was fatigued from poor shipping. I'd at least mention to the company that it is real poor practice to ship like they did. 

Pete


----------



## calvin2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually, I DO want it to be good. It spun without grinding noise or roughness so, I would assume the bearing is good. I just got lucky there was no obvious damage.


----------

